# small clippers



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am looking for a small pair of clippers just to use below my dog's eyes. I have bought a few battery operated ones but they only seem to work for a few times, then quit. They seemed to be the only ones available and I would like to find a reliable pair that keep working. I have looked on the Internet but wondered what kind groomer's use. I have found if I can keep the hair below his eyes trimmed, he does not get eye stain. He is a Shih Tzu/Maltese cross.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not a groomer but, we use these at the clinic I work for. They work well for trimming around eyes and sanitary area. We use them almost every day.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11571


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Just to let you know. I found a place in Ontario that carried the same clippers and as I am in Canada it was easier to order it from them. Ordered on line on Monday and they arrived at the Post Office on Friday. Can't get mail from fifty miles away that fast. They are just what I was looking for.


----------

